# bruit monté



## karenSisco

Bonjour,
je suis une étudiante italienne. je suis en train de faire une traduction de français et je doit traduire *"bruit monte"*. Quelle est la correspondance en italien? dans le texte source on parle de nuisances sonores amplifiées dans les vallées encaissées (en général on parle de pollution acoustique)
merci!


----------



## ilhermeneuta

Non conosco il termino francese, ma la tua descrizione mi fa pensare all'inquinamento acustico. 

http://it.wikipedia.org/wiki/Inquinamento_acustico

E' qualcosa del genere?


----------



## matoupaschat

Ciao KarenSisco e benvenuta in WRF,
Ci vuole la frase completa, possibilmente anche la precedente e la successiva.

PS Attenta agli accenti, ché sono assai importanti in francese!


----------



## karenSisco

si, l'argomento di cui si parla nella traduzione in questione è l'inquinamento acustico. 
Per l'esattezza la frase completa è la seguente:
Toutefois,il faut remarquer que les nuisances sonores sont amplifiées dans les valléesencaissées, et qu’elles peuvent atteindre des lieux assez éloignés de leursource (le bruit « monte »).
sono una traduttrice dilettante, che ha ancora tanto da imparare. non so un possibile equivalente in italiano!


----------



## matoupaschat

Anch'io sono dilettante. 
Significa che il rumore "sale", si propaga preferibilmente verso l'alto. Infatti, nelle valli strette, esiste un effetto tromba che amplifica le onde sonore e ne accresce la portata.

PS: Devi aprire un altro thread per ogni domanda che non sia direttamente connessa .


----------



## karenSisco

grazie mille!


----------



## Pohana

Buonasera:

Secondo me ci vorrebbe modificare il titolo di questo thread, poichè l'espressione _bruit monté_ fa stranno, e non ha niente a che vedere con _bruit "monte"_ tra l'altro. 

À +
Pohana


----------



## karenSisco

si è trattata di una svista! dalla prossima volta starò più attenta


----------



## Aoyama

Le titre du fil induit en erreur, comme l'a aussi bien remarqué Pohana (#7). J'aurais pensé que "bruit monté" (avec un accent) était un jeu de mot avec "coup monté" (bruit = rumeur), alors que c'est ici "le bruit monte", "le bruit s'élève", un effet acoustique normal.


----------



## matoupaschat

Il faut quand même reconnaître qu'il est relativement commun, compréhensible et pardonnable de se tromper au premier fil qu'on ouvre. Évidemment, une erreur dans le titre est plus difficile à corriger: quel néophyte pensera à contacter un modérateur pour demander la rectification alors que, dans ses messages, il aura pu ajuster le tir et aura obtenu depuis longtemps la réponse qu'il souhaitait?


----------



## Aoyama

Nous sommes bien d'accord. On se rend compte quand même qu'en français un accent peut tout changer, cf. le fameux : le gardien a été mangé/manger ...


----------

